# Indian Runner ducks



## XbecksX (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello. 

Ive never owned ducks before and am thinking about getting a couple of indian runners. i havent got a big garden and there is no grass. i heard that this particular breed doesnt need alot of water and grass so that shouldnt matter. just wondered if there was any reason i shouldnt get them? wouldnt want them to be unhappy. oh....i also have a dog. very small and very friendly. 

i was planning on getting one of those eglu duck houses as this would be perfect size for my garden. 

any advice would be great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

i had an indian running duck! they are great pets im sure they would be fine, i want some too


----------



## sweetgirl (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi, did you get any Indian runners if so how are you getting on with them?

I have chickens at the mo but would love so Indian runner ducks they are fantastic to watch.


----------



## shazblue (Nov 16, 2009)

They do make great pets. I have one male and three ladies. If you want any ducklings then get in contact: [email protected].


----------



## Conor (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey, before you buy some Indian Runners have you had a look at any other breeds of ducks. I myself own some Khaki Campbells. Simlar to Indian Runners infact they were made by corssing Indian Runners and Rouen ducks. Khaki Campbells are just as good layers if not better than Indian Runners. Their arn't really any differences in what you need to do to look after them and the space they need but they are a bit shorter and fatter and are just another breed of duck you could look into. Here is a link to a site on Khaki Campbells Welcome to Berigora Farm - Growers of Organic Produce
I know this was a bit off topic but oh well you should be fine no matter which of those two breeds you get.


----------



## yram007 (Dec 27, 2009)

If anyone is still looking for a runner duck, I have a lovely young white male which I hatched in 2009 which I would like to re-home as he is the gooseberry in a pair of runner's that I have. He's down near Horsham in West Sussex, Mary.


----------



## Bizzy Bea (Jan 3, 2010)

Hixbecksx
I have two runnerducks, that for the best part of most of the day free range in the garden.
Started of with a sunken pool for them, but did not work out to well, too low and a pain to empty every two or three days, now they are more than happy with a rigid childs paddling pool, which can be easily tipped up and moved around the garden.
For their house they have a dog kennel, with a smallish dog run attached, which means 
when I am not about, they can be closed in, safe from Mr. Fox.
Only my idea, but all info is good before you buy.
Bye for now Bizzy Bea


----------

